# OT - Help with font size of this forum



## Kai Lord (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello everyone,

I'm sure this will be an easy enough question for someone here.  Earlier today the font size of this entire discussion forum, as well as the wizards.com forums, and all of google as well has *shrunk*.

I can still read the messages and such, but the subtitles (giving examples of the topics in each forum) on the main forum page are so tiny as to nearly be unreadable.  EVERY OTHER site on the internet, save for discussion forums with this format, are totally fine.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?

Netscape navigator shows these sites at the correct font size but I hate using netscape.   What would cause this in IE?  I have version 6.0.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2002)

Double check what "Text Size" you have set.  It should be at "Medium"-







Hope that helps!


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 14, 2002)

Dude you rule!  It was set to "smallest".  How the hell would that have gotten changed?  Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2002)

Happens all of the time.  You're pulling down one menu, and the mouse slips over as you turn to see why the dog has mistaken your leg for close friend, next thing you know "Text too small!" 

(Um... I don't own pets, myself...)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Walter_J (Apr 14, 2002)

I have nothing to do with this thread, but I gotta say, Mark, that was darn cool of you.  I wish my IT department at work could be so immediately helpful.  Ya got pictures and everything.  Maybe I should start posting my computer problems at work here...


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2002)

Right place, right time.  I've been on the receiving end of help on the EN Boards so many times, it's always nice to have a chance to pass on the assistance.  Don't let the non-gamers at work find out where you wind up getting your help though.  It might give our hobby a good name!


----------



## A2Z (Apr 14, 2002)

Say Mark. Maybe you could help me get my soundcard to work?


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Say Mark. Maybe you could help me get my soundcard to work?  *




Uh oh...

Um...

Erm...

_Mark tucks nervously at his collar..._

Buy a new system?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 14, 2002)

Does your mouse have a, umm, scroll wheel?  (don't know the word...)

If so, holding down the CTRL button while scrolling up or down changes the size of the font in Internet Explorer.

As I've found out the hard way.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 14, 2002)

Moved to meta!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Does your mouse have a, umm, scroll wheel?  (don't know the word...)
> 
> If so, holding down the CTRL button while scrolling up or down changes the size of the font in Internet Explorer.
> 
> As I've found out the hard way.  *




I never knew that.  Tried it out and that is pretty cool.  Must have really been something the first time that happened.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 14, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Does your mouse have a, umm, scroll wheel?  (don't know the word...)
> 
> If so, holding down the CTRL button while scrolling up or down changes the size of the font in Internet Explorer.
> 
> As I've found out the hard way.  *




Woah!  Now that's  !

**plays with text-resizing mouse scroll-wheel for a few minutes**

Sweet!

( I have no life )


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 14, 2002)

First time it happened, I think it was on one of the old EN Boards.  Everything was so [size=+4]*BIG!!!*[/size].

It was really annoying.  I was certain my computer was broken or something.  Finally, I came on and whined that something was wrong.  And I was given the same information you're getting now.

So, I understand.


----------

